# NEW! Luxe Floor Mats for Tesla Model Y



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For More Information Visit:
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-model-y-luxury-carpet-floor-mats

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more.*

EVANNEX has custom-designed the top-of-the-line black Luxe mats for the Tesla Model Y owners who appreciate luxury. The Luxe premium grade carpet is the thickest, heaviest, deepest pile manufactured, with yarn specially Scotchgard™ treated for stain and soil resistance. Available in black for every floor surface in the car. These mats are an essential accessory if you want to upgrade your Model Y to true luxury. These are the very best carpet mats produced. Check them out..





















































​For More Information Visit:
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-model-y-luxury-carpet-floor-mats

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more.*


----------

